# Nexus 5 and Nexus 7(2013) now available for purchase on Play Store India



## Terabyte (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally the "Coming soon" wait for the Nexus devices has come to an end!

Both Nexus 5 and Nexus 7(2013) are in stock and ready to be sold out 
The shipping for Nexus 5 begins in a couple of days time.

For the 16GB version of Nexus 7 the shipping will begin only after 26th November.
However the shipping of the 32GB version will begin in a couple of days time just like the Nexus 5.

*Nexus 5(16GB) costs Rs.28,999/-
Nexus 5(32GB) costs Rs.32,999/-

Nexus 7(16GB) (Wifi only) costs Rs.20,999/-
Nexus 7(32GB) (Wifi only) costs Rs.23,999/-
Nexus 7(32GB) (Wifi+LTE) costs Rs.27,999/-

The prices are exclusive of the taxes.
*

The accessories : Bumper cover, LG QuickCover and Nexus 7 sleeve are still listed "Coming Soon"

Source : *play.google.com/store/devices


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nexus 7 2013 variants costing twice the price of 2012 variants. 
Not at all VFM.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 20, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Nexus 7 2013 variants costing twice the price of 2012 variants.
> Not at all VFM.



Exactly and now the old Nexus is on sale for 9k.


----------



## ratul (Nov 20, 2013)

is there any chance that price of 32GB version could come to 30k in next 2-3 months.. 
Play store doesn't provide emi option and apart from play store, price would be 34k for 32gb version..


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wait for a month for price to settle. Getting one now is absolutely not worth.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 20, 2013)

I dont think price will reduce much, at most 1k
The device it still VFM @ 34k


----------



## sachin99 (Nov 20, 2013)

Out Of Inventory already


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 20, 2013)

sachin99 said:


> Out Of Inventory already



Hey sachin.. white is still in stock!! 

Listed @ ebay now

16GB @ 29400!!
LG Google Nexus 5 32GB Black/White Smartphone 1 Year LG India Warranty | eBay

32GB @ 32350--> Cheaper than Play store!!
LG Google Nexus 5 16GB Black/White Smartphone 1 Year LG India Warranty | eBay

And use coupon "SBIEBAYDB1" for another 1K discount!!


----------



## quagmire (Dec 8, 2013)

Asus announces open-market availability of Nexus 7 (2013) in India

Flipkart


----------

